# COYOTE CLASSIC IN DICKINSON



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

if anybody finds out day 1 and day 2 results keep use informed have some guys I know hunting out there this is the tournament in Dickinson thanks in advance


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

day 1 results are with 5 leading, and 3 is in 2nd place. that's what I've heard so far, sounds like the usual, lead for an intresting night....

2 guys I know shot 3 yesterday out there, and as of today, have 0 so far..............1st place gets some pretty good winnings from what I've heard.

all for now


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

check out coyotehunter.net for complete results.

First place this year is getting quite a bit of prize money, some King's camo, and each hunter on the winning team also gets a new AR-15 rifle. Pretty nice goods!


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't find anything on the results where did yo find them


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The results aren't posted yet. Tator probably talked to someone who hunted in it. Give Jamie some time to get the results posted. After coyote tournaments there is usually plenty of socializing that needs to be done. :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

2 guys I know won it with 6. They are pretty jacked, won some nice stuff. congrats to em

Tator


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I know the guys that won, wifes relation lucky suckers


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

The two guys that won it are class act guys! I am really glad I got to meet them along with everyone else :beer:


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

wait till you know them awhile you will change your mind J/K good guys and pretty good callers too


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

News Release . . . For Immediate Release . . . Jan. 14, 2007

6th ANNUAL COYOTE CLASSIC A SUCCESS

Another successful Coyote Classic has come and gone. Held this year at The Quality Inn in Dickinson, North Dakota January 10-12, 2007, this tournament offered over $14,175.00 in cash and prizes. While preparing for the "Classic" I sometimes wonder why I go through all the stress of putting a tournament together, but on Saturday night when it was all done, I remembered why. It is the hunters that come out to this event that make it all worthwhile. I have to say this was by far the most fun I have had running a tournament. Most of the guys sat up either talking shop or just laughing over one story after another all night. What a great group of guys! We were able to raise money this year for the Dickinson Youth Activities, and I want to thank Roxanne Ficek and Delvin Praus for all their help. We had less than perfect weather this year and just about got blown away on Friday. Only 34 coyotes brought in, and with the exception of an outstanding day by Wayne Buchholz (2005 co-champion) and his partner Justin Rogstad with 5 coyotes, many teams had a big donut to show for their effort. Saturday the wind settled down and teams were able to come back and we had a total of 51 song dogs brought in to set a new record for number of coyotes taken at the "Classic" with a grand total of 85 coyotes.

Unlike most coyote tournaments hosted throughout the mid-west, the North Dakota Coyote Classic offers hunters an opportunity to learn about hunting and calling coyotes. This year we had Jerry Hunsley of Wiley One Predator Calls give a seminar on Saturday night. Go to www.coyotehunter.net for tournament pictures and final tournament results.

Coyotehunter.net offered prize money and plaques to the teams that brought in the most coyotes in this two-day tournament. Cash prizes were awarded both Friday and Saturday for the largest and smallest coyotes brought in by the 43 two-man teams. This style of tournament-with expert lecturers and with mega door prizes-makes it one-of-a-kind in the state of North Dakota. After the awards ceremony Saturday we passed out over $2000 in door prizes with everyone on Saturday night going home with something. I want to thank everyone for the great attendance at the seminar again this year.

The largest coyote shot on Friday weighed in at 34.12 lbs, and was taken by Terry & Travis Bush. The smallest dog for day one weighed 20.5 lbs, and was taken by Wes Jenson & TJ Pennington. The largest coyote taken Saturday was brought in by Tom & Matt Benjamin, and it weighed in at 33.3 lbs. Troy Johnson & Shawn Borneman took the prize on Saturday, for the smallest dog, weighing in at 20.10 lbs. These teams took home $292.50 a piece for the big dog/little dog contest totaling $1170.00.

Over 270 coyotes where seen during this two day event with 85 coyotes checked-in. The top five teams split purses totaling $5,985.00 with an additional $2,790.00 raised in the Calcutta. First place this year went to Chad Ulmer and Brandon Peterson who brought in a total of 6 coyotes (4:54pm check-in). They bought themselves in the Calcutta, so their cash payout was $3190.00. They were also each awarded with a D.P.M.S. Panther Rifle, Desert Shadow Camo, and Coyote-head Trophies. Second place went to Terry & Travis Bush bringing in 6 coyotes (5:37 pm check-in) with winnings of $1,496.25, along with $200 each Coyotehunter.net coupons for King's Shadow Camo, Pure Predator custom calls and plaques. Their team was bought in the Calcutta by DuWayne Vandenhoek for $40 and paid back $837.00. Brandy Edlund and Matt Monson won third place with 5 coyotes (3:28pm check-in), awarding them $1,197.00, $150 each Coyotehunter.net coupons for King's Shadow Camo, Wiley One Predator Calls and plaques. Andrew Johnson and Curt Hanson bought the 3rd place team in the Calcutta fetching them $558. Fourth place went to Denis Troftgruben and Keith Baer with five coyotes (4:45pm check-in). This is their 3rd consecutive top 5 finish. They were awarded $897.75, and plaques. Fifth place winners with 5 dogs (5:00pm check-in) Troy Johnson and Shawn Borneman went home with $598.50, and plaques.

Coyotehunter.net would like to thank Amy Braun and Terri Thiel of the Dickinson Convention and Visitors Bureau for all their hard work. A special thanks to the following: Brad Troftgruben, Nathan Condit, Ron Jenson, Levi Mcnally, Chris Lyons and my wife Jody Olson for all the hard work they did running the tournament. I would also like to thank; Keith Zastoupil of Keith's Furs, Kings Desert Shadow Camo; Jeff Rheborg of Varmint Hunter Association; and the Quality Inn of Dickinson, ND. Thanks also to Pine Valley Trophy for their original coyote-skull trophies. Thanks to all the contributors and sponsors: D.P.M.S Panther Rifles, Kings Outdoor, Mark Zepp, FoxPro, Hunter Specialties, Redding Reloading Equipment, Pure Predator custom Calls, Rocky Mt. Wildlife Products, Bell & Carlson, Jerry Hunsley maker of Wiley One Predator calls.

We would like to thank all of you for your help and support, setting up booths, giving seminars, advertising and donating doors prizes. And special thanks again this year to all the hunters who continue to support this annual event. We hope to see you all again next year.









awards table









coyote-skull trophies









DPMS Rifles









King's Desert Shadow Camo









Door Prizes









All set up ready to start









Champions Chad Ulmer & Brandon Peterson









1st place team with 6 coyotes Chad Ulmer & Brandon Peterson (4:54pm)









2nd place team Terry & Travis Bush









2nd place team with 6 coyotes Terry & Travis Bush (5:37pm)









3rd place team Brandy Edlund & Matt Monson with 5 coyotes (3:28pm)









4th place team Denis Troftgruben & Keith Baer with 5 coyotes (4:45pm)









5th place team Troy Johnson & Shawn Borneman









Levi Mcnally and Chris Lyons with one ugly coyote









Wayne Buchholz (2005 co-champion) and his partner Justin Rogstad with 5 coyotes to lead day one









Jeff & Dakota









check-ins









Jerry Hunsley Wiley One Predator calls









Full house for Jerry's seminar Saturday night









FoxPro electronic call and Decoy door prize

Special thanks to the following sponsors of the
6th Annual North Dakota Coyote Classic:

·	D.P.M.S.
o Donated two 16" Bull Barrel rifles.

·	KINGS OUTDOOR
o	Donated camo. to top three finishers. 
o	Donated door prizes.

·	MARK ZEPP
o	Donated calls and videos.

·	FOXPRO
o	Donated an electronic call and an electronic decoy.

·	BURNHAM BROTHERS
o	Donated dvds.

·	HUNTERS SPECIALTIES 
o	Donated calls and dvd's.

·	REDDING RELOADING EQUIPMENT
o	Donated reloading discounted product coupons.

·	BELL & CARLSON
o	Donated targets.

·	ROCKY MT. WILDLIFE PRODUCTS
o	Donated calls.

·	Wiley One Predator Calls
o	Donated calls.

·	Pure Predator custom calls
o	Donated calls.

·	DICKINSON CONVENTION & VISITORS BUREAU

·	COYOTEHUNTER.NET

www.coyotehunter.net
Coyotes Forever


----------

